# Ritotini



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

hi guys! sometime i wish that Ritotini's picture will win, so i can be happy that he won something after his death, it would be very special to me, im just saying, you don't have to vote him, but please do! :-D


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sure! I'll vote for him!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

Yay!  it would be special x3 and i will put the picture by his grave, even if i don't win


----------

